# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Tiện chạy bằng bánh mỳ Nhật - chưa phải CNC

## thuhanoi

Chưa xong cái nọ - lọ mọ cái kia  :Big Grin:  
Mới lượm được em này khoe dần là vừa
Bộ chống tâm - đầu túp khoan

Bệ dao (như vầy gắn tự động được không nữa)  :Big Grin: 

(từ từ - hà nội không vội được đâu :P )

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ở đà nẵng cứ phóng tẹt ga đi bác , đường rộng lo gì hehe
nhìn cái đống này của bác e lại nhớ em có đống để dựng con máy tiện mà cũng đang vứt xó chắc mốc roài  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Làm đi bác Thu ui, em máu nghịch một con tiện cnc lém roài mừ đang dở dang mấy cái máy của nợ em nghịch chưa xong hu hu  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thân máy đây  :Big Grin: 

Chuẩn bị tút lại cho nó xinh

----------


## Tuanlm

Ôi!!! Ước gì mình...rảnh như anh ấy  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

cái thú vui là tự làm lại 1 con , ảnh đâu có làm cái gì hay sản xuất từ con tiện ấy đâu mà mua , từ cái đống ve chai thành cái máy chạy được là thỏa mãn rồi. Còn cái chú Đỗ Đình đông gì đó post bài bâng quơ rồi quảng cáo là bị mod lôi ra xỉ vả à.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái thú vui là tự làm lại 1 con , ảnh đâu có làm cái gì hay sản xuất từ con tiện ấy đâu mà mua , từ cái đống ve chai thành cái máy chạy được là thỏa mãn rồi. Còn cái chú Đỗ Đình đông gì đó post bài bâng quơ rồi quảng cáo là bị mod lôi ra xỉ vả à.


Nếu làm gia công thương mại nên mua máy mới để làm, hoặc ít nhất cũng nên mua con máy bãi Nhật còn ngon, chứ mình hổng có làm gì ngoài việc làm những gì mình thích  :Big Grin: 
Thỉnh thoảng có nhận một số lô hàng nhưng lại đi thuê chỗ khác làm một số công đoạn, mình chủ yếu làm công đoạn hoàn tất và chờ thu tiền  :Big Grin: 
Mình tìm thấy 1 cái ổ hơn chục con máy tiện cổ lỗ sỹ mini, nói chung con ngon nhất mình lượm rồi  :Big Grin:  .Mình cũng không thích máy tiện lắm nhưng đá phải nên lượm luôn vì nó bằng tuổi mình  :Big Grin: .
Ý đồ nhiều lắm nhưng bây giờ thì thích làm lại nguyên trạng của nó thôi. Sáng nay đi mua lọ nước tẩy sơn, nói chung người bán hướng dẫn sơ sài, trên lọ cũng không cảnh báo gì nên mình cũng không cẩn trọng lắm, làm văng vào chân khi dùng bót chà - trời ơi nó như phỏng lửa ấy. Rút kinh nghiệm Chú ý nghen các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

dung môi pha sơn mà bỏng nóng như vậy chắc toluen hay xăng ông già thôi .... cũng chẳng sao , chạy ra cái quạt máy 1 hơi là xong .

----------


## thuhanoi

Lại tiếp tục  :Big Grin: 
Tháo bệ dao ra vệ sinh, vẫn còn ngon chán

Các thứ linh tinh, bàn xoay góc

Rửa sạch có em Korea này lo

Bảo vệ chống rỉ có em Japan này lo.

Và còn thiếu cái tủ điện, nó tự chế cái khớp lắp cái la tô mi ni lên - chiến thôi  :Big Grin: 

À quên, lắp xong dư được chừng này

----------

Bongmayquathem, GOHOME, GORLAK, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuancoi

Máy chạy ngon chưa anh. Vài bữa nữa rãnh cho em chơi em nó 1 cái nhé anh!

----------

